# Finished our spring kiddings for this year!



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Finally done with our spring kidding :clap: ! We had a total of 16 kids. 12 :kidred: and 4 :kidblue: .

Here are pictures of all our kids!

Que Sera Sera Bright Eyes X Pecan Grove Cowboy Casanova :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 









Aura TW Haley's Comet X Pecan Grove Cowboy Casanova :kidred: :kidblue: 









MariahCountry Indian Summer X Cottonwood Crofts TT Tim Mcgraw :kidred: 









Cottonwood Croft Calypso X Pecan Grove Cowboy Casanova :kidred: :kidred: 









MariahCountry Neon Moon X Pecan Grove Cowboy Casanova :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 









Sunrise Farm Bahama Mama X Pecan Grove Cowboy Casanova :kidblue: :kidblue: 









SDK BOH Ginger Rogers X Pecan Grove Cowboy Casanova :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats! Looks like you had a very successful year and very cute kids.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Aww, they're all so cute!  That's a great ratio of girls to boys you got! That one little one in the set of triplet doelings looks so tiny next to her big sister! So cute. I had a set of twins that were like that this year.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So cute!! Congrats!!!! Nice that you got so many girls, too!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a beautiful line-up! The trips with the size difference... the one looks half the size of her sister!!! Congratulations!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! All the kids are adorable! And CONGRATS on all girls too


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, nice ratios! And all healthy and alive! Yay! I want a kidding season just like this! Lol.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

awesome ratios. Send some of those vibes over here for next year!! lol

In the one with the triplet does, the far left is so small! But you can obviously tell who took up all the space :laugh:


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
I got to admit I was very happy with the doe to buck ratio! :wahoo: 

The little girl(Peanut) in the first set of triplets wieghed less then a pound at birth and was about a third of the size of her sisters. But she is catching up really quick on her sisters.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope that girl streak continues into next years kiddings! Beautiful colors and such adorable babies!


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

tons of :kidred:  plus they are all so cute! i love the pictures of each group of kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...all.... are so adorable...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SO MUCH CUTE. BRAIN EXPLODING.


----------

